# Opened the door and walked right into a land mine



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I had a terible day at work, and all day I have been thinking of what cigar I was going to smoke. I finaly get home and right in front of my door is a package. I started thinking to myself, self you haven't ordered anything lately, so what could it be. It turns out it was a completly unexpected BOMB from a fellow BOTL. Shilala blew my door of the hinges. He sent me a nice six pack (I will post picks as soon as my fiance gets home and uploads them for me). It is the first bomb I have received and knowing how good it felt to recieve I am now going to have to share the good deed with some fello BOTLS. Shilala you are the man, and it couldn't have arived on a better day, som RG comin your way.:tu


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

congrats on your first bomb! its a good feeling huh?


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats, that's what CS is all about. Way to go Shilala :tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Serial bomber... sheesh. The DuBois Bomber strikes again!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice! I am sure that made your day much better! Although I wouldn't know for sure since I have never been bombed. :r Way to go Shilala! :tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

And that is what the jungle is all about!
Scott


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Great first bomb. Congrats. Great bomber on that one too. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Step off and enjoy !

Great looking hit there.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome, man. Viva la CS


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Your first is always special. Shilala is known not to call the day after and tell all his friends he popped your cherry. So immature. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Bax said:


> Your first is always special. Shilala is known not to call the day after and tell all his friends he popped your cherry. So immature. :tu


I just kicked him right back under the dumpster where I found him. 
That's the way I roll.


----------

